# SOME COOL COUGAR PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

Here are a few cool cougar pics, long retrieve if u got the cat


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thats a big kitty!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Very cool !!! I would love to hear the story that goes with the pics.


----------



## Ducky_Hunter (Mar 3, 2005)

how do you add photos I have some great photos of the Cat I shot[/img]


----------



## Hangfire (Apr 24, 2005)

Ducky_Hunter said:


> how do you add photos I have some great photos of the Cat I shot[/img]


If the pics are hosted on a server it's easy:










"url" being the address of the image.

Good luck! :beer:


----------

